# Maldini:"Il Milan è più forte. Kessie, Pellegri e Baka...".



## admin (23 Agosto 2021)

*Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Mi sa che ci saluta pure Kessie

Mamma mia


----------



## kipstar (23 Agosto 2021)

KK non rinnova....pare.

bisogna venderlo.....allora ..... dai.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Ciao ciao Kessie / speriamo Paratici ci regali 30M
Messias credo sia proprio preso in considerazione


----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2021)

Terribile, degli scappati di casa.
Adesso dai, vendetelo per 20 mln, EROI.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* *Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo * Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Infatti il campo ha detto chiaramente che Krunic figura tra i bocciati in qualsiasi amichevole o partita ufficiale.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Kessie non è più un giocatore del Milan.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Ciao KK !

Mi sa che le sensazioni iniziali non erano campate per aria.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Ero convinto che Kessie rinnovasse, queste parole lasciano qualche dubbio ma mi mantengo ottimista sul lieto fine nella trattativa. Certo sto "sostenibile" ha rotto le bale, invece che per i pre partita di Champions League finiremo per avere l'ansia del pre pubblicazione del bilancio, e non appena saremo in pari scenderemo a fare i caroselli in piazza!
E non prendetevela con Maldini.
Detto ciò, mi mantengo ottimista


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Agosto 2021)

Mi ha dato l'impressione che Kessie sia più fuori che dentro.

Nel caso sia cosi va venduto in settimana e bisogna incassare quello che si può incassare
P.s. siamo sicuri sia infortunato realmente?


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ci saluta pure Kessie
> 
> Mamma mia


"Chiede troppo per i nostri parametri"= no è sostenibile.

Lo si venda entro il 31, almeno. Si può fare, anche a 20 milioni.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2021)

Stanno preparando in pompa magna il ritorno del gatto e della volpe in Serie A. Ne sono sempre più convinto.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2021)

Ma dove vuole andare una squadra che lascia andare tre titolarissimi a ZERO? Ripeto, ma dove vogliamo andare? Ma perché continuamo a scannarci tra noi?


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Agosto 2021)

Kessie saluta, e questo si intuiva, ma la cosa allucinante è che non ha smentito Messias. Che incubo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Agosto 2021)

Se non riescono a rinnovare a kessie sono proprio una banda di falliti...i "re" del sostenibile,ma che facciano le valige alla svelta!


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Agosto 2021)

Comunque ora capisco Bakayoko + Adli + Trequartista...

Si vende Kessie a 20/30 e si prendono quei tre probabilmente


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Ma poi questi parametri quali sono? Il famoso tetto di 4 milioni? Perché è la strada è questa non va via solo Kessie, vanno via TUTTI quelli forti che abbiamo.

P.S. a sto punto secondo me l'infortunio se lo sono inventati.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Doveva essere garanzia di rilancio e competitività questo qui. Si sta rivelando il peggiore degli aziendalisti. Non voglio più bandiere in società, datemi Sartori, datemi Sabatini.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Agosto 2021)

Ripeto: caaalma. Quando faceva dichiarazioni ottimistiche su Gigio abbiamo visto come è finita. La situazione è in evoluzione, non badiamo alle dichiarazioni e aspettiamo di vedere. Kessie era stato chiaro, e non mi sembra un falso come Gigio


----------



## kipstar (23 Agosto 2021)

se kk non rinnova è da vendere. mi spiace.
anche perchè non c'è margine di trattiva.....le sue parole sono state chiare: non si seguono cose insostenibili.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque ora capisco Bakayoko + Adli + Trequartista...
> 
> Si vende Kessie a 20/30 e si prendono quei tre probabilmente


Ma figurati, Kessie non lo venderanno mai, al massimo va via a 0, ma spero di no eh


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma poi questi parametri quali sono? Il famoso tetto di 4 milioni? Perché è la strada è questa non va via solo Kessie, vanno via TUTTI quelli forti che abbiamo


Il parametro del risparmio fino all'osso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Agosto 2021)

Mamma mia che dichiarazioni deprimenti, era meglio non parlasse proprio prima della partita


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Stanno preparando in pompa magna il ritorno del gatto e della volpe in Serie A. Ne sono sempre più convinto.


Ma lo facessero!
Basta che Berlusca venga con l'intenzione di sputttanarsi qualche miliardo nel Milan prima di schiattare e chiuderla in pompa magna


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ripeto: caaalma. Quando faceva dichiarazioni ottimistiche su Gigio abbiamo visto come è finita. La situazione è in evoluzione, non badiamo alle dichiarazioni e aspettiamo di vedere. Kessie era stato chiaro, e non mi sembra un falso come Gigio


Così chiaro che ancora stiamo aspettando a lui.

"Torno e sistemo tutto", si vede.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ripeto: caaalma. Quando faceva dichiarazioni ottimistiche su Gigio abbiamo visto come è finita. La situazione è in evoluzione, non badiamo alle dichiarazioni e aspettiamo di vedere. *Kessie era stato chiaro, e non mi sembra un falso come Gigio*


Dopo tutto quello che abbiamo visto negli ultimi mesi,non ci dobbiamo fidare più di nessuno.

Mi auguro almeno che se proprio maldini e società vogliono continuare su questa ridicola strada,non facendo eccezioni per nessuno (ridicoli,dato che hanno dato 7 milioni ad un 40enne) ,che vendano Kessie in questa sessione di mercato.

Anche 20 milioni,altrimenti perdere a 0 anche lui sarebbe veramente una cosa vergognosa .


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giroud e Ibra insieme? Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. Pellegri? Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias? C'è una linea comune.* Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato.* Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni. Krunic e Tonali? Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. Sogno scudetto? Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Purtroppo la realtà delle cose é questa, come per gli altri 99.999% dei club anche noi dobbiamo fare attenzione, scolpiamoci queste parole nella mente e cerchiamo piùttosto di vedere quale giocatore o quale modulo sia il migliore con le disponibilità ridotte che abbiamo ed avremo. Senza sogni arabi irrealistici che non fanno altro che aumentare la frustrazione.

Comuque Paolo, ok i preconcetti non servono a nulla, ma Messias al Milan no dai


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, Kessie non lo venderanno mai, al massimo va via a 0, ma spero di no eh


Se non lo rinnovi devi cederlo subito e prendere quello che riesci a prendere, che siano 20 o 30 da qualche team di premier league (totthenam?). Con quei soldi poi prendi subito due prospetti (Adli e un altro giovane) e preghi di azzeccarne almeno uno di livello...

Se lo perdi a zero è complicato sostituirlo poi con uno valido, vedi il turco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma lo facessero!
> Basta che Berlusca venga con l'intenzione di sputttanarsi qualche miliardo nel Milan prima di schiattare e chiuderla in pompa magna


Ma va... I figli gli danno i soldi solo per permettergli di trasformarsi in Alien a furia di chirurgia estetica. Per il resto è una mummia ambulante, sarebbe capace di richiamare Kakà e Costacurta.


----------



## Zenos (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Eh che ci può fare Paolo se la proprietà chiude i rubinetti?
Ecco a voi Paolo Maldini il parafulmine accomodante di Elliott.


----------



## Giofa (23 Agosto 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ripeto: caaalma. Quando faceva dichiarazioni ottimistiche su Gigio abbiamo visto come è finita. La situazione è in evoluzione, non badiamo alle dichiarazioni e aspettiamo di vedere. Kessie era stato chiaro, e non mi sembra un falso come Gigio


Maldini ha detto una cosa che ogni tifoso dovrebbe condividere: il Milan prima di tutto.
La società fa le sue valutazioni e offre il massimo che ritiene per un giocatore.
Tutte le offerte fatte erano quantomeno in linea col valore, se il giocatore non sposa il progetto Milan quella è la porta.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se non lo rinnovi devi cederlo subito e prendere quello che riesci a prendere, che siano 20 o 30 da qualche team di premier league (totthenam?). Con quei soldi poi prendi subito due prospetti (Adli e un altro giovane) e preghi di azzeccarne almeno uno di livello...
> 
> Se lo perdi a zero è complicato sostituirlo poi con uno valido, vedi il turco.



Sotto i 20 è meglio tenerlo e puntare a giocare la CL anche il prossimo anno.
Altrimenti facciamo la stagione con Bakayoko o peggio, titolare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eh che ci può fare Paolo se la proprietà chiude i rubinetti?
> Ecco a voi Paolo Maldini il parafulmine accomodante di Elliott.


Se lui si fa trattare da parafulmine,azzi suoi.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se non lo rinnovi devi cederlo subito e prendere quello che riesci a prendere, che siano 20 o 30 da qualche team di premier league (totthenam?). Con quei soldi poi prendi subito due prospetti (Adli e un altro giovane) e preghi di azzeccarne almeno uno di livello...
> 
> *Se lo perdi a zero è complicato sostituirlo poi con uno valido, vedi il turco.*


Se lo perdi a zero ti prendi tutti gli insulti che MERITI di prendere, dal primo fino all'ultimo, anche se ti chiami Maldini.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".



-Siamo più forti cit 

Ad oggi l'unico upgrade reale è Giroud , per il resto le lacune che avevamo lo scorso anno purtroppo sono ancora presenti esterno destro e trequartista , di sicuro non abbiamo bisogno di Messias

Acquisizioni e rinnovi vengono fatti in base alla sostenibilità , il famoso punto di partenza della nostra dirigenza


----------



## Simo98 (23 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque ora capisco Bakayoko + Adli + Trequartista...
> 
> Si vende Kessie a 20/30 e si prendono quei tre probabilmente


Esatto, ho pensato esattamente la stessa cosa


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Maldini ha detto una cosa che ogni tifoso dovrebbe condividere: il Milan prima di tutto.
> La società fa le sue valutazioni e offre il massimo che ritiene per un giocatore.
> Tutte le offerte fatte erano quantomeno in linea col valore, se il giocatore non sposa il progetto Milan quella è la porta.



Ma è indiscutibile quanto dici razionalmente parlando, ma quando sbagli i rinnovi, arrivando troppo tardi, devi stare zitto e pagare, entro certi limiti è chiaro.


----------



## Zenos (23 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se lui si fa trattare da parafulmine,azzi suoi.


Per me è parte del circo Elliot. Quel siamo più forti poi è una frase degna del miglior Fester.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Agosto 2021)

Maldini, é sereno
Davanti ai microfoni dice che la squadra é migliorata : confida nella crescita dei giovani evidentemente 

É stato comandante coraggioso in campo e spero cornici ad esserlo con competenza fuori

la linea del Milan é chiara - non si sforerà per
Nessuno / Nessuno

posso dire una cosa contro corrente ??
I salari di 3 / 4 / 5 milioni sono alti
Sono più che sufficienti per vivere una bella vita per
Generazioni

saranno sempre meno le squadre che offriranno stipendi fuori mercato : PSG, qualche inglese 

meglio sani e non indebitati che correre dietro alle richieste al rialzo 

il Milan resterà / i do$$arumma passeranno


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Agosto 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Esatto, ho pensato esattamente la stessa cosa


il punto è che se fai fuori kessie per 20 o 30 milioni cash e butti dentro Baka Adli e un trequartista, mi aspetto che il trequartista sia come minimo un vlasic e non un messias...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Doveva essere garanzia di rilancio e competitività questo qui. Si sta rivelando il peggiore degli aziendalisti. Non voglio più bandiere in società, datemi Sartori, datemi Sabatini.


scommettiamo che non lo sentiamo più fino alla prossima striscia di vittorie?
che può essere tra 2 settimane come tra 2 mesi.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Maldini ha detto una cosa che ogni tifoso dovrebbe condividere: il Milan prima di tutto.
> La società fa le sue valutazioni e offre il massimo che ritiene per un giocatore.
> Tutte le offerte fatte erano quantomeno in linea col valore, se il giocatore non sposa il progetto Milan quella è la porta.


E quindi va bene perdere 3 giocatori titolari, pilastri dell'anno in cui sei arrivato secondo A ZERO? Tutti e tre? Il Milan prima di tutto? Verissimo, ma questo è ancora il Milan? Perché se ragioniamo così allora nessuno poi deve rompere le palle quando si arriva sesti e settimi e si deve stare muti.


----------



## Simo98 (23 Agosto 2021)

Non è che questi mancati rinnovi sono frutto, oltre alla voglia di soldi, di mancanza di ambizioni? La sentiamo noi questa cosa, figurati loro come possono viverla
I Calabria rinnovano, i top o pseudo tali (Chala) no


----------



## Giofa (23 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è indiscutibile quanto dici razionalmente parlando, ma quando sbagli i rinnovi, arrivando troppo tardi, devi stare zitto e pagare, entro certi limiti è chiaro.


Ci sta, hai ragione. Ma quello che non capisco è che quelli che criticano aver perso giocatori a zero son gli stessi che avrebbero criticato un eventuale rinnovo a zero di Chalanoglu


----------



## Giofa (23 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E quindi va bene perdere 3 giocatori titolari, pilastri dell'anno in cui sei arrivato secondo A ZERO? Tutti e tre? Il Milan prima di tutto? Verissimo, ma questo è ancora il Milan? Perché se ragioniamo così allora nessuno poi deve rompere le palle quando si arriva sesti e settimi e si deve stare muti.


Avessimo rinnovato Chalanoglu a 5 milioni avresti fatto i complimenti alla società o avresti criticato?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per me è parte del circo Elliot. Quel siamo più forti poi è una frase degna del miglior Fester.


Mi auguro fino all'ultimo che la questione rinnovo si rinnova nel migliore dei modi...ma se così non fosse,Paolo dovrà fare le valige.

Perchè si può incolpare Elliott fin quanto si vuole,gli si potrà rinfacciare l'aver chiuso i rubinetti per una questione di "sostenibilità",ma se ogni fottut giocatore della rosa lo porti a scadenza,allora di cosa parliamo ?

Da tempo che qui dentro si fa presente che la questione rinnovi è stata gestita con i piedi,ma siamo solo bravi a criticare...mah.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2021)

Sbagliare è umano, perseverare è diabolico.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è indiscutibile quanto dici razionalmente parlando, ma quando sbagli i rinnovi, arrivando troppo tardi, devi stare zitto e pagare, entro certi limiti è chiaro.


Ma infatti, ci sarà pure un limite no? Oppure credi che dobbiamo pareggiare le offerte ricevute in modo da ricomprarcelo? Chala vale 2.5M, Kessie 4.5 . Questi sono valori anche troppo generosi secondo me per chi in 4 anni ha performato bene 1 anno dopo 4 cambi di allenatore, una balia Svedese e un calcio pandemico anomalo. Pensa che di alcuni ancora non mi fido 

Se tu dai 1.5M sopra il reale valore (30% in più!!!) allora non so veramente quale possa essere questo limite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sotto i 20 è meglio tenerlo e puntare a giocare la CL anche il prossimo anno.
> Altrimenti facciamo la stagione con Bakayoko o peggio, titolare.


mamma mia non saprei davvero come fare a questo punto. magari poi lo tieni e si fa un anno di siesta... capirai tra olimpiadi e africa... mamma mia che schifo ragazzi.
dimettetevi santiddio almeno.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Avessimo rinnovato Chalanoglu a 5 milioni avresti fatto i complimenti alla società o avresti criticato?


Non è una questione del singolo, è una questione che non ti devi ridurre a questo punto.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ci sta, hai ragione. Ma quello che non capisco è che quelli che criticano aver perso giocatori a zero son gli stessi che avrebbero criticato un eventuale rinnovo a zero di Chalanoglu



Io avrei rinnovato tutti, pure Romagnoli.
Scritto tante volte.

È troppo evidente che mica andiamo a prendere chissà che giocatori, almeno tenersi quelli che abbiamo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, ci sarà pure un limite no? Oppure credi che dobbiamo pareggiare le offerte ricevute in modo da ricomprarcelo? Chala vale 2.5M, Kessie 4.5 . Questi sono valori anche troppo generosi secondo me per chi in 4 anni ha performato bene 1 anno dopo 4 cambi di allenatore, una balia Svedese e un calcio pandemico anomalo. Pensa che di alcuni ancora non mi fido
> 
> Se tu dai 1.5M sopra il reale valore (30% in più!!!) allora non so veramente quale possa essere questo limite.


Si,ma per alcuni giocatori,soprattutto quelli che hanno un valore REALE superiore ai 40 milioni,uno strappo lo devbi pur mettere in conto.

Basta con questa strunzat della schiena dritta.
Non si può perdere un patrimonio per non voler aumentare l'offerta di mezzo milione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> la linea del Milan é chiara - non si sforerà per
> Nessuno / Nessuno


tranne che per ibra e donnarumma.
per loro si sfora eccome.
chissà perchè.


----------



## marcus1577 (23 Agosto 2021)

Non capisco se e elliott che deve vendere kessie o maldini...sono confuso???
Portare i giocatori a scadenza e perderli a zero senza riuscire a rivenderli e colpa della società o del direttore sportivo?? Sono cofuso????
Maldini è un incapace.
Questa è la realtà


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2021)

Al 40enne però 7 milioni sono sostenibili eh


Andate a farvi fottere

E mi raccomando, per lui il rinnovo lo facciamo già a novembre!


----------



## sunburn (23 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma lo facessero!
> Basta che Berlusca venga con l'intenzione di sputttanarsi qualche miliardo nel Milan prima di schiattare e chiuderla in pompa magna


Tra l’altro Silvione non mi sembra tipo da rifiutare una pompa. Magna, poi…

Comunque sia, vorrei far notare che ci si sta disperando per la possibile cessione/p0 di un interditore che sa tirare i rigori. Sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tranne che per ibra e donnarumma.
> per loro si sfora eccome.
> chissà perchè.


All'uomo dimmè quegli 8 milioni non li hanno mai offerti, ormai mi sembra un fatto palese.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ci sta, hai ragione. Ma quello che non capisco è che quelli che criticano aver perso giocatori a zero son gli stessi che avrebbero criticato un eventuale rinnovo a zero di Chalanoglu



Io avrei rinnovato tutti, pure Romagnoli.
Scritto tante volte.

È troppo evidente che mica andiamo a prendere chissà che giocatori, almeno tenersi quelli che abbiamo.


Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, ci sarà pure un limite no? Oppure credi che dobbiamo pareggiare le offerte ricevute in modo da ricomprarcelo? Chala vale 2.5M, Kessie 4.5 . Questi sono valori anche troppo generosi secondo me per chi in 4 anni ha performato bene 1 anno dopo 4 cambi di allenatore, una balia Svedese e un calcio pandemico anomalo. Pensa che di alcuni ancora non mi fido
> 
> Se tu dai 1.5M sopra il reale valore (30% in più!!!) allora non so veramente quale possa essere questo limite.


Il limite è quello che non puoi superare acquistando il sostituto.
Visto che perdiamo il trequartista a zero senza sostituirlo, direi che a maggior ragione devi tenerti quello che hai.


----------



## El picinin (23 Agosto 2021)

Io aspetto il campo che sempre quello che dice cosa è giusto o sbagliato.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Agosto 2021)

Perché Maldini dovrebbe dimettersi??
MAI.
Ci sono linee economiche che garantiscono la gestione sana / sana del Milan, gestione che man mano tutti dovranno adottare 

di Milan ce ne é 1
di Kessie tanti 

forza Milan sempre


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> All'uomo dimmè quegli 8 milioni non li hanno mai offerti, ormai mi sembra un fatto palese.


però ne hanno offerti 7 ad un 40enne senza futuro.
E non vogliono scucire soldi per un giocatore che,ipoteticamente,potresti rivendere anche a 40-50 milioni.

Il tutto per risparmiare mezzo milione a stagione.
Semplicemente ridicolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> All'uomo dimmè quegli 8 milioni non li hanno mai offerti, ormai mi sembra un fatto palese.


tranquillo che glieli hanno offerti, e anche il biennale...


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma per alcuni giocatori,soprattutto quelli che hanno un valore REALE superiore ai 40 milioni,uno strappo lo devbi pur mettere in conto.
> 
> Basta con questa strunzat della schiena dritta.
> Non si può perdere un patrimonio per non voler aumentare l'offerta di mezzo milione.


Eppure dovresti rileggere l'intervista di Paolo. Non possiamo andare oltre i limiti, perché in passato troppo spesso lo abbiamo fatto e ci ha portato in questa situazione tragica. Come Inter, Barca e Juve solo che noi abbiamo perseverato per anni). Non si tratta di schiena dritta, fidati. Si tratta di coerenza, mantra che dovremo adottare sempre.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tranne che per ibra e donnarumma.
> per loro si sfora eccome.
> chissà perchè.


Erano due figure reputate idonee evidentemente 
Ibrahimovic serviva per far crescere tutti 
Donnarumma se non erro non é stato rinnovato da Paolo Maldini

fiducia a Maldini


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Eppure dovresti rileggere l'intervista di Paolo. Non possiamo andare oltre i limiti, perché in passato troppo spesso lo abbiamo fatto e ci ha portato in questa situazione tragica. Come Inter, Barca e Juve solo che noi abbiamo perseverato per anni). Non si tratta di schiena dritta, fidati. Si tratta di coerenza, mantra che dovremo adottare sempre.


Non sono daccordo.
Hanno fatto lo strappo per un 40enne , lo DEVONO (non possono,ma DEVONO) fare per una colonna del Milan (colonna che al contrario del 40enne,potresti rivendere e ricavarci una barca di soldi)

Non sarà certo uno stipendio di 1 milione superiore alle aspettative a farci uscire fuori rotta.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> però ne hanno offerti 7 ad un 40enne senza futuro.
> E non vogliono scucire soldi per un giocatore che,ipoteticamente,potresti rivendere anche a 40-50 milioni.
> 
> Il tutto per risparmiare mezzo milione a stagione.
> Semplicemente ridicolo.


Sono semplicemente dei pezzenti, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il limite è quello che non puoi superare acquistando il sostituto.
> Visto che perdiamo il trequartista a zero senza sostituirlo, direi che a maggior ragione devi tenerti quello che hai.


Invece il limite dovrebbe essere quello di rinnovare il trequartista titolare a 6M e doverselo tenere fino alla fine del suo contratto (non crederai di liberarti del turco cosi facilmente eh  ), con evidente inapacità di migliorare la posizione con un profilo più ambizioso. Pauroso


----------



## evideon (23 Agosto 2021)

Chiaro che Kessie è ormai andato...


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sono daccordo.
> Hanno fatto lo strappo per un 40enne , lo DEVONO (non possono,ma DEVONO) fare per una colonna del Milan (colonna che al contrario del 40enne,potresti rivendere e ricavarci una barca di soldi)
> 
> Non sarà certo uno stipendio di 1 milione superiore alle aspettative a farci uscire fuori rotta.


Ad oggi Ibra prende 3.5M, se le gioca tutte arriva ai 7M. Se vogliono regolarsi cosi allora sono al 100% d'accordo, ma per un giocatore giovani i bonus sono marginali rispetto alla parte fissa. 

Poi non so se sia vero, ma ad oggi da quando é arriato Ibra siamo una squadra seria in campo (io non lo avrei mai voluto, ma é innegabile l'apporto competitivo quanto meno), Kessie-Chala ci sono da 4 anni, e prima di Ibra non erano nessuno.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Agosto 2021)

Kessie è andato,e non hanno mai offerto 8 mln a Donnarumma e 4,5 a Chala,e il primo che ha il coraggio di smentirmi si presenti con nome e cognome.


----------



## Garrincha (23 Agosto 2021)

La notizia è che Messias è sul taccuino di Maldini veramente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ad oggi Ibra prende 3.5M, se le gioca tutte arriva ai 7M. Se vogliono regolarsi cosi allora sono al 100% d'accordo, ma per un giocatore giovani i bonus sono marginali rispetto alla parte fissa.
> 
> Poi non so se sia vero, ma ad oggi da quando é arriato Ibra siamo una squadra seria in campo (io non lo avrei mai voluto, ma é innegabile l'apporto competitivo quanto meno), Kessie-Chala ci sono da 4 anni, e prima di Ibra non erano nessuno.


Non metto in dubbio che Ibra ci abbia migliorato,ma il fatto che per lui sia arrivata subito l'offerta pesante (che sia 3.5 o 7,ricordiamoci sempre che ha 40 anni e già la scorsa stagione,tra sanremo e infortuni......)

Perdere un giocatore dalla valutazione di 40/50 milioni mi fa veramente girare la testa.
Se rinnovi a quelle cifre non sei più sostenibile ? Lo rinnovi e tra 1 anno lo metti sul mercato.

Ma venderlo ora a 20 milioni per non sforare di 1 milione di ingaggio,oppure ancora peggio,perderlo nuovamente a 0,dopo Donnarumma/Calanoglu,sarebbe veramente una gestione scellerata.
Una delle peggiori gestioni che io ricordi


----------



## Swaitak (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


non so dopo '' con la champions cambia tutto'' mi sento di interpretare questo brutto discorso al contrario


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Praticamente ufficializzato il non rinnovo di Kessie, questa proprietà è veramente scandalosa. Pensano davvero di poter creare un Milan che paga meno di Napoli e Rometta. Clown. 
A questo punto che lo vendano subito, almeno evitiamo di regalare l'ennesimo titolare.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma dove vuole andare una squadra che lascia andare tre titolarissimi a ZERO? Ripeto, ma dove vogliamo andare? Ma perché continuamo a scannarci tra noi?


Amico,non é che ci scanniamo tra noi,qua dentro esistono 2 fazioni: da una parte quelli come te,me e altri che non hanno l'anello al naso e non si fanno incantare dal payrollerhhh e non si rassegnano perché il tifo non prevede lauree in economia aziendale,dall'altra ci sono quelli che si fanno andar bene tutto anche un'eventuale serie B purché ci sìa Maldini al timone e tentano di convincere quelli come te e me che il Milan sarà sempre la nuova Sampdoria e ci deve star bene.Stasera un giornalista serio avrebbe chiesto a Maldini : "Mi scusi,ma con la Champions non doveva cambiare tutto?"


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma poi questi parametri quali sono? Il famoso tetto di 4 milioni? Perché è la strada è questa non va via solo Kessie, vanno via TUTTI quelli forti che abbiamo.
> 
> P.S. a sto punto secondo me l'infortunio se lo sono inventati.


Fattelo spiegare da chi é convinto che abbiamo offerto 8 mln a Donnarumma e 5 a Chala.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Kessie un altro traditore a quanto pare..


----------



## jacky (23 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Kessie è andato,e non hanno mai offerto 8 mln a Donnarumma e 4,5 a Chala,e il primo che ha il coraggio di smentirmi si presenti con nome e cognome.


Può essere ma poi ne danno 6 lordi a Florenzi???


----------



## jacky (23 Agosto 2021)

Kessie non è un traditore io 4-4,5 netti non lo accetterei al posto suo.
Ne strappa tranquillamente 7 dall’anno prossimo per almeno 4 anni. Al Milan dovrebbe giocare fino a 55 anni per prendere quelle cifre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Ormai per questa proprietà provo una vergona pari a quella che provavo per quella di Arcore.
"Sostenibili" sicuramente non lo sono più le mie palle, me le hanno frantumate.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2021)

Mi spiace ma Maldini è lo specchio della mediocrità di questa proprietà. La riflette perfettamente, non rinnovare a Kessiè è un errore madornale. Poi soprattutto senza incassare un centesimo. Non saper vendere è una grave mancanza per un dirigente. Comunque incarna perfettamente la totale mancanza di ambizione di Elliott, con l'aggravante di essere un asino difeso solo perché bandiera.


----------



## sottoli (23 Agosto 2021)

Quindi niente milinkovic Savic alla fine?


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma Maldini è lo specchio della mediocrità di questa proprietà. La riflette perfettamente, non rinnovare a Kessiè è un errore madornale. Poi soprattutto senza incassare un centesimo. Non saper vendere è una grave mancanza per un dirigente. Comunque incarna perfettamente la totale mancanza di ambizione di Elliott, con l'aggravante di essere un asino difeso solo perché bandiera.


Reputazione a vita per te.


----------



## danjr (23 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Sempre più innamorato di Paolo Dirigente


----------



## David Drills (23 Agosto 2021)

Se veramente è una questione di soldi, il porco è Kessie (e gli altri 2 prima di lui), non Maldini nè Elliott. Come giustamente ha scritto qualcuno qualche pagina fa, 5 o 6 milioni sono tantissimi soldi, mica detto che Kessie li valga, soprattutto in questo periodo storico.


----------



## jacky (23 Agosto 2021)

Però perché Maldini si sta prestando a questi teatrini.
Condivide questa politica societaria?
Questo è il Milan per lui?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2021)

7 milioni per il quarantenne egocentrico che passa più tempo in infermeria che in campo ci sono. Per Kessiè no, un giocatore che vale almeno 50 milioni come cartellino. Queste scelte intelligenti un giorno magari me le spiegheranno. Al momento sono incomprensibili quanto quelle della polpetteria di Galliani.


----------



## jacky (23 Agosto 2021)

Si davvero incomprensibile non si capisce la linea.
Darne quasi 30 lordi a Florenzi Giroud e Ibra e poi stracciare patrimoni aziendali per 2 lordi in più


----------



## davidelynch (24 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo  Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".



Ogni volta che leggo la parola sostenibile mi sento morire.


----------



## mabadi (24 Agosto 2021)

Ibra costa più o meno come se dessimo 4.5 a Kessie. Nel mercato conta anche il decreto crescita. Bisognerebbe considerare gli stipendi al lordo. Io 12mln lordi a Kessie non li darei mai. Silva costerebbe meno di ingaggio lordo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Agosto 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ibra costa più o meno come se dessimo 4.5 a Kessie. Nel mercato conta anche il decreto crescita. Bisognerebbe considerare gli stipendi al lordo. Io 12mln lordi a Kessie non li darei mai. Silva costerebbe meno di ingaggio lordo


E allora prendessero Bernardo Silva, ma la realtà sappiamo che non è questa. Questi vogliono fare economia il più possibile, sono indifendibili e pure Maldini ormai è una macchietta. Si era presentato insieme a Boban dicendo che volevano riportare il Milan in alto. Aveva detto che con la Champions sarebbe cambiato tutto, quando stiamo trattando come esterno alto Messias. Io mica pretendo la luna, ma esigo che il Milan abbia un attacco almeno al livello della Roma. Zaniolo, Pellegrini, Mkhitaryan, Abraham li vediamo col binocolo.


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


alcune considerazioni:
1) se gli chiedono di Messias non può certo dire: "no guardi a noi non interessa / ci fa ******" anche perchè oltre ad essere scortese romperesti i rapporti con l'agente... che deve anche piazzare Conti.
2) a meno che non mi sfugga qualcosa, Messias è extracomunitario, quindi attualmente non potrebbe essere tesserato (ho appena scoperto che mi sfuggiva che essendo già nella nazione si può tesserare, fate finta che non abbia scritto il 2)
3) se per qualche motivo dovessimo mai prenderlo mi riprometto di non criticarlo a prescindere, non sono un DS


----------



## Pit96 (24 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Giroud e Ibra insieme?* Perchè no? IBra può arretrare un pò. Il mio Milan più forte da dirigente? Sì, sento che questo Milan è assolutamente più forte anche se mancano cinque giocatori che c'erano l'anno scorso. I tifosi? Danno una carica incredibile. E' fondamentale avere la gente allo stadio. Altrimenti è un altro sport. *Pellegri? *Ibra ha 40 anni, Giroud 35. L'anno scorso eravano i più giovani. Vedremo quest'anno quale sarà l'età media. Dobbiamo pensare al futuro. *Kessie, Bakayoko e Messias?* C'è una linea comune. Dobbiamo fare ciò che è sostenibile. In passato lo abbiamo pagato. Saremo allineati con l'idea della proprietà. Sia i rinnovi che le acquisizioni verranno fatte con questo spirito. Io non ho pregiudizi e aperto a tante soluzioni.* Krunic e Tonali?* Ci sono tanti preconcetti. Guardiamo quello che ci dice il campo Ci aspettiamo che i giovani sia più forti rispetto all'anno scorso. *Sogno scudetto?* Sognare mi è sempre piaciuto. Poi bisogna essere realisti. Ma non togliamo i sogni".


Queste parole ieri non le avevo lette. Sarebbe stato meglio non leggerle. Agghiaccianti


----------



## andrec21 (24 Agosto 2021)

Ora il dubbio sull'infortunio di Kessie sorge spontaneo


----------



## folletto (24 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma Maldini è lo specchio della mediocrità di questa proprietà. La riflette perfettamente, non rinnovare a Kessiè è un errore madornale. Poi soprattutto senza incassare un centesimo. Non saper vendere è una grave mancanza per un dirigente. Comunque incarna perfettamente la totale mancanza di ambizione di Elliott, con l'aggravante di essere un asino difeso solo perché bandiera.



Io credo che Kessie andrà via subito, non a zero a fine giugno 2022. Certamente intascheremo poco, ahimè. Il rinnovo andava fatto a fine campionato 2019/20, l'errore grave sta tutto là.
Secondo me Kessie sta trattando la sua cessione, altro che torno e sistemo tutto.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Agosto 2021)

Per quale motivo i top delle altre squadre accettano stipendi "modesti" mentre i nostri vogliono stipendi da top club?
Insigne e Mertens 4.5 mln, Immobile 4, Milinkovic 3 ma anche lo stesso Lautaro, che mette le palle in testa a tutta la nostra squadra e ha appena vinto uno scudetto, accetta 6 mln
Questa cosa mi fa infuriare più della linea della società


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E allora prendessero Bernardo Silva, ma la realtà sappiamo che non è questa. Questi vogliono fare economia il più possibile, sono indifendibili e pure Maldini ormai è una macchietta. Si era presentato insieme a Boban dicendo che volevano riportare il Milan in alto. Aveva detto che con la Champions sarebbe cambiato tutto, quando stiamo trattando come esterno alto Messias. Io mica pretendo la luna, ma esigo che il Milan abbia un attacco almeno al livello della Roma. Zaniolo, Pellegrini, Mkhitaryan, Abraham li vediamo col binocolo.


Si però capiamoci, hai passato 1 anni a idolatrare ogni altro club al di fuori del Milan poi però son finiti tutti dietro.
Tutti.


----------



## folletto (24 Agosto 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo i top delle altre squadre accettano stipendi "modesti" mentre i nostri vogliono stipendi da top club?
> Insigne e Mertens 4.5 mln, Immobile 4, Milinkovic 3 ma anche lo stesso Lautaro, che mette le palle in testa a tutta la nostra squadra e ha appena vinto uno scudetto, accetta 6 mln
> Questa cosa mi fa infuriare più della linea della società



Forse perché Kessie ha ricevuto offerte ben più alte. Milinkovic potrebbe prendere ben più di 3 ma non credo sia in scadenza


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però capiamoci, hai passato 1 anni a idolatrare ogni altro club al di fuori del Milan poi però son finiti tutti dietro.
> Tutti.


Parlo di reparto offensivo, di qualità negli ultimi metri. Tra le prime 5 del campionato abbiamo avuto il peggiore attacco e la peggiore differenza reti, nonostante le 7 reti rifilate al Toro che sarebbero da considerare un outlier.


----------



## Giofa (24 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E allora prendessero Bernardo Silva, ma la realtà sappiamo che non è questa. Questi vogliono fare economia il più possibile, sono indifendibili e pure Maldini ormai è una macchietta. *Si era presentato insieme a Boban dicendo che volevano riportare il Milan in alto.* Aveva detto che con la Champions sarebbe cambiato tutto, quando stiamo trattando come esterno alto Messias. Io mica pretendo la luna, ma esigo che il Milan abbia un attacco almeno al livello della Roma. Zaniolo, Pellegrini, Mkhitaryan, Abraham li vediamo col binocolo.


Al di là di tutte le critiche (che vanno bene, ognuno ha la sua idea) ad oggi ha riportato il Milan al secondo posto in campionato.
A volte ce lo dimentichiamo; se poi sarà un caso sarà il tempo a dirlo ma, ad oggi, ha fatto un buon lavoro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Parlo di reparto offensivo, di qualità negli ultimi metri. Tra le prime 5 del campionato abbiamo avuto il peggiore attacco e la peggiore differenza reti, nonostante le 7 reti rifilate al Toro che sarebbero da considerare un outlier.


A ok, allora si.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutte le critiche (che vanno bene, ognuno ha la sua idea) ad oggi ha riportato il Milan al secondo posto in campionato.
> A volte ce lo dimentichiamo; se poi sarà un caso sarà il tempo a dirlo ma, ad oggi, ha fatto un buon lavoro.


Si sta spendendo per la causa sbagliata, contribuendo a mistificare la vera ragione per cui Elliott è al Milan. E questo per me è peggio del tradimento di un bamboccio di 20 anni con la 104.


----------



## Giofa (24 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si sta spendendo per la causa sbagliata, contribuendo a mistificare la vera ragione per cui Elliott è al Milan. E questo per me è peggio del tradimento di un bamboccio di 20 anni con la 104.


Magari invece sta gettando le basi, sapendo bene le mire di Elliott, per restare in sella post cessione


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, ci sarà pure un limite no? Oppure credi che dobbiamo pareggiare le offerte ricevute in modo da ricomprarcelo? Chala vale 2.5M, Kessie 4.5 . Questi sono valori anche troppo generosi secondo me per chi in 4 anni ha performato bene 1 anno dopo 4 cambi di allenatore, una balia Svedese e un calcio pandemico anomalo. Pensa che di alcuni ancora non mi fido
> 
> Se tu dai 1.5M sopra il reale valore (30% in più!!!) allora non so veramente quale possa essere questo limite.


Si può fare anche una politica del genere ma anticipando il discorso dei rinnovi almeno a 2 anni dalla scadenza.
Se vogliono troppo li vendi.

La cosa inaccettabile è perderli a zero.


----------



## GP7 (24 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 7 milioni per il quarantenne egocentrico che passa più tempo in infermeria che in campo ci sono. Per Kessiè no, un giocatore che vale almeno 50 milioni come cartellino. Queste scelte intelligenti un giorno magari me le spiegheranno. Al momento sono incomprensibili quanto quelle della polpetteria di Galliani.


Premesso che anche a mio parere i 7 per Ibra sono stati un'esagerazione, non mi sembra corretto ogni volta prenderlo come metro di paragone per gli stipendi da corrispondere agli altri giocatori in rosa.
Ibra è unico, nel bene e nel male.
Ibra appartiene (o per lo meno è appartenuto) alla ristretta cerchia di calciatori in grado di determinare e di spostare gli equilibri. Un top player a livello mondiale. E questo ogni singolo giocatore del Milan lo riconosce, legittimando di fatto il relativo ingaggio. 
KK quante partite in Champions ha giocato? Quanti titoli ha conquistato? Stesso discorso per Calha.
Riconoscere stipendi da top player a questi giocatori innescherebbe un meccanismo perverso in seno alla squadra, non i 7 milioni a Ibra.


----------



## danjr (24 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si sta spendendo per la causa sbagliata, contribuendo a mistificare la vera ragione per cui Elliott è al Milan. E questo per me è peggio del tradimento di un bamboccio di 20 anni con la 104.


Nessuno mistifica la vera ragione per cui c’è Elliot, cioè ripulire i bilanci, rendere la società autosufficiente e magari venderla. Ti sei mai chiesto perché siamo finiti in mano ai cinesi farlocchi? Chi mai avrebbe preso una società con dei bilanci del genere? Vuoi lo sceicco? Vai a vedere che tipo di società con che tipo di bilanci comprano gli sceicchi allora. 
E se in tutto questo ci scappa il ritorno in Champions dopo 7 anni…. Beh io non mi lamento


----------



## Davidoff (24 Agosto 2021)

Scandaloso perdere anche Kessié a 0, qualcosa mi dice che un Marotta lo avrebbe piazzato almeno a 30-40 milioni. Già abbiamo un budget ridicolo, se non riusciamo a monetizzare nemmeno i giocatori forti ciao core, si torna in EL.


----------

